# Need tractor work done--leveling and filling a lot



## thataway (Oct 15, 2007)

I need estimates/work on filling and leveling a lot. I can have the dirt trucked in if you don't have a dump truck. 

PM please.


----------



## thataway (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks to all who replied. I have found a good contractor--who is a member of this forum and the work is in progress.


----------



## BigFishKB (Oct 1, 2007)

Who didyou use. I am looking too!


----------

